# It it worth it?



## RIMike (Feb 19, 2011)

I would appreciate anyone who has been on the Big Island to give me some feedback:

I am planning a trip to Hawaii next November and I am staying in the Kona area. Is it worth it to spend one night on the Hilo side of the island to better access Lava flow activities such as hiking to a lava flow or a sunrise lava boat trip?


----------



## BevL (Feb 19, 2011)

We've been to the Big Island four times.  The first time, we did what I shall forever call "The Death March" around the island in a day, including hiking out to see the lava - one of the highlights of the trip if it's accessible.   

The next two times we went, we stayed on the Hilo side.

Last time, we didn't go over there.  I'm the only one who gets excited about volcanoes plus it rains there every day so I was outnumbered.

I would definitely suggest a stay on the Hilo side for a night if it's your first time.  Alternatively, take Saddle Road across and do the north end.  Don't come back across Saddle at night.  Then do the same and do the south end.  It's not half and half but makes two bearable days compared to one unbearable.

I know that lots of folks suggest the bed and breakfast route or lodges right in the national park.  That was a bit pricy for us - the lodge - and although we tried a bed and breakfast once - near Hilo actually - since I don't even stay with my relatives when I visit them, I really don't like moving into someone's house for a night.  There are some decent places in Hilo - not posh by any stretch but will do for a night and are reasonable.  The Big Island Revealed book gives a pretty good synopsis on some of the Hilo hotels.

JMHO.


----------



## Bee (Feb 19, 2011)

Where ever you decide to stay definetly see the volacano. When we visited the road was open and we walked as far as allowed. We saw the lava flowing and felt its heat right where we were standing. We all enjoyed it. On our next visit, I plan to do the boat trip.


----------



## BevL (Feb 20, 2011)

Bee said:


> Where ever you decide to stay definetly see the volacano. When we visited the road was open and we walked as far as allowed. We saw the lava flowing and felt its heat right where we were standing. We all enjoyed it. On our next visit, I plan to do the boat trip.



It really was a thrilling moment for me too.  My family still teases me because as we rounded the corner to where we could actually see and hear and feel the heat of the lava entering the ocean, the steam and hissing, I turned around and shrieked, "LAVA!!  There's LAVA!!"  They looked at me like I had two heads - of course there's lava, why did we hike out here anyway? 

But it really is a wonderful thing seeing new land being formed.  

We did a helicopter tour on our third trip and happened to see a new flow that hadn't been reported before but it wasn't really as exciting as I thought it would be, at least not for me.


----------



## eal (Feb 20, 2011)

IMHO no trip to the big island is complete without an overnight stay near volcano national park.  Be sure to have dinner at the Kileua Lodge.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, it's definitely worth it.  Where else are you going to be able to hike on land that is younger than you are? 

We stayed at a B&B (Aloha Junction), which is located just a mile or so outside of the park.  It wasn't a five star hotel by any stretch, but it was a great place to park our stuff so that we could maximize our time in the park. The owner, Robert, graciously allowed us to check-in early because there was no one staying in our room the night prior.  Hotels rarely let you do this. 

Another advantage was that the common breakfast table allowed us to commune with other travelers.  We compared notes on things to do, restaurant recommendations, etc.  You rarely get to know people in hotels. B&Bs almost force you to interact with other people, to the betterment of everyone.  

Be sure to make a reservation at Kilauea Lodge.  Excellent food.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought that the Hilo area was stunning.  We didn't stay in Hilo, though.  We spent a night in a B&B in Volcano.  It was a nice area to stay, and we drove into the park at night to see bit of in in the dark.


----------



## Stefa (Feb 20, 2011)

Definitely worth it.  There is a lot to see and do in and around Volcanoes and it is much more enjoyable when you don't have to worry about driving back to Kona.   We usually spend at least two nights at a B&B to give ourselves more time to explore.


----------



## eal (Feb 20, 2011)

We stayed at Hale Ohia Cottages in Volcano - a beautiful b & b in a gorgeous tropical setting.  We also went back to the park after dark to see the lava glowing in the crater.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 20, 2011)

eal said:


> IMHO no trip to the big island is complete without an overnight stay near volcano national park.  Be sure to have dinner at the Kileua Lodge.



I agree.  And this is where we've stayed every time we've done an overnight on that side of the island (which has pretty much been every time we've gone to the Big Island).

http://www.kilauealodge.com


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 20, 2011)

It depends on what you're used to, I guess.  Being used to up to an 80 mile commute (one way), I've never had a second thought about using Kona as our base and traveling however far we have to go on the Big Island each day.  

Marty


----------



## LynnW (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree that you should spend a night there. We went on a circle island tour and didn't have nearly enough time and it was such a long day.

Lynn


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 20, 2011)

We spent one night near the volcano, at Kileua Lodge and then one night in Hilo when we did our trip around the island. The first day we stopped and spent some time at the black sand beach on the way to the volcano, spent the day at the volcano and Had a wonderful dinner and evening at Kileua Lodge. We got up the next morning and spent the day exploring the southeast corner of the island. We spent the night in Hilo and got up for our helicopter ride over the volcano which was awesome. After that we took the north route back to Kona stopping at the botanical garden, some waterfalls, beaches and whatever caught our eyes on the way back. We had already been up and down the west coast so that was not included in our stops. I was glad we planned it the way we did.


----------



## Stefa (Feb 20, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> It depends on what you're used to, I guess.  Being used to up to an 80 mile commute (one way), I've never had a second thought about using Kona as our base and traveling however far we have to go on the Big Island each day.
> 
> Marty



I have very fond memories of driving around the Big Island and often enjoy the drive almost as much as the destination.  However, because of the size of the island, driving back and forth between east and west can eat up a lot of your precious vacation time.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 20, 2011)

Several years ago, we stayed at a local home we had all to ourselves for one night, but I see they are no longer in business. 

Bee,could you tell me more about the boat tour you mention?

We hiked quite a ways to see the lava flowing into the ocean at night and couldn't get too close (although I was standing pretty close to a small 'stream' of lava as it made its way to the edge and into the water). I thought it would be wonderful to see this sight from the water.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, and FYI, the Hilo side of the island is much cooler and wetter than the Kona side.  Be sure to pack long pants and a jacket.  We went in June and wore our jeans, long t-shirts and jackets.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 24, 2011)

One option that prevents a lot of backtracking is if you tack the Hilo night (or nights) on to the beginning or end of your Kona stay.   So either fly into Kona and out of Hilo or vice versa.   We did this once and spent 3 days on the Hilo side and REALLY enjoyed it.
Just check with your rental car company first to make sure they don't have an extra fee for dropping off on the other side of the island......some do, some don't.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 24, 2011)

We no longer stay in Kona for many years. We stay in Hilo because we like the area so much better. The rainforest and waterfalls are beautiful and the volcano is something you have to see if it is active. It will rain a lot when you go in the rainy season so you have to remember that.

The first time that we stayed in Kona, the volcano was very active and we drove back and forward every day so you can do it. We never got home before midnight and our hotel was packed that week because they had a famous band (The Ink Spots) playing and we couldn't find any parking because of it. That was before owning timeshares.  

The big Island has so much to offer in variety if you drive around and go as far north as you can too. You feel like you are in Great Britain with the meadows and cattle. Very pretty. 

All islands are beautiful and each one is so different but the volcano is something to see and especially when the lava is flowing but driving there feels like you are on the moon at some places. There is no greenery at all but that will not stay that way eventually.

Our family from England felt very strange driving there but then they said later that it was the most interesting experience of the whole trip. It was the star watching tour for our English friends. Also very well worth it, if you have the time. There was snow and that in Hawaii!


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 24, 2011)

We ate at Kilaue Lodge and it ranks as one of the top 25 restaurant at which I have eaten. It was a heavy meal for the usual tropical Hawaii, but the area around the volcano is definitely cooler and wetter, so it seemed appropriate on a cool evening. I also enjoyed Hilo and the rainy side of the island, but have never done Kona, so I cannot compare the two experiences. The road just south of the park, on the way to Kona, can be interupted by vog, so traveling is not always possible.


----------



## ailin (Feb 24, 2011)

We stayed at a vacation rental in Volcano Village called the Maile Treehouse.  It's one of the most charming, memorable, and cleanest place we have ever stayed at.

http://www.mailetreehouse.com


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 25, 2011)

For Service Men and Service Women. http://www.kmc-volcano.com/
we have stayed here http://www.coconutcottagehawaii.com/

It was nice.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2011)

Jim Bryan said:


> For Service Men and Service Women. http://www.kmc-volcano.com/
> we have stayed here http://www.coconutcottagehawaii.com/
> 
> It was nice.



Just to add on to what Jim said, if you even have a military connection (like a retired family member) they can make a reservation for you at the R&R Camp in the park.  It's right next to the crater and has a store, restaurant, bar, cafe, etc.  - GREAT location and cheap!


----------



## vbk (Feb 28, 2011)

*the 'other' side of the BI*

We loved our stay on the Hilo side of the BI, specifically in Volcano. We also stayed at Aloha Junction B&B for three nights so we could share ideas with other visitor, start our hiking early and returned after dark to watch lava flowing. Give yourself more than one day at the park, there is so much to do and see.  (If you like thai food, stop at the Thai Thai Restaurant on Old Volcano Rd - amazing)

We also enjoyed easy access to Hilo and it the wonderful drive from waterfall to waterfall. Mauna Kea was also an easy day trip drive.

Have a great time!

Valerie


----------



## JanB (Feb 28, 2011)

*Volcano House*

The Volcano House in the Volcano Natl Park is under renovation and doesn't plan to open till later in 2011 - but plan on "Hawaii Time"   Hilo side has lots of sites to see, so we enjoy spending 1 or 2 nights there every few years rather than trying to drive marathon from the Kona side.


----------



## shar (Mar 3, 2011)

We stayed at the Aloha Junction in the Pele Suite several years ago. At the time the Pele Suite was the largest with refrigerator, but it look like the others have had upgrades since we were there.  The Pele Suite had an electric fireplace which we actually used at night in June. Decor in Pele unit was a bit different from the others and you can see each room on the website. Website also shows  pictures and which rooms are available on which night. I like this as it made it easy to book and choose your place. Pele suite is on a separate side of the house from the other suites. I had the feeling that the Pele Suite was at one time the "home" of Robert and his wife. They have since purchased another house  where they live and which is just across the parking lot. 

When we stayed there a computer with internet access was also available at no charge for guest use. 

Not a real fancy place but definitley clean and well kept with nice furnishings. Very comfortable feeling. Breakfast was delicious and Robert was a very gracious host. As someone said above, the breakfast table is a great place to meet others staying there and exchange experiences. We only stayed one night, but thought it would have been nice to stay two nights to be able to see the area more.

http://www.bbvolcano.com

Robert told us that he does sell out many times so I would book when you have your travel schedule decided.

I would definitley go to volcano and see the lava fields, especilly if you are not sure you will ever be back on the island.  Can't imagine going to the island and not seeing these.   

Shar


----------



## dreamin (Mar 3, 2011)

*Saddle Road*

We'll be staying on the Big Island for the last two weeks of March - one week in Kona and one week in Waikoloa.  We don't want to stay in Hilo and plan to drive to Volcano Park.  Bev L - I liked your idea of doing 2 separate day trips.  What condition is Saddle Road?  Will it save driving time going to the park?  We enjoy road trips and would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 3, 2011)

We've visited the Big Island four or five times now, and we've done it both ways. If we plan to spend significant time in the Park on on the Puna coast (a lovely area that most tourists never visit), our strong preference is to spend a couple of nights on the south side of the island.  This year we've got a three nights reserved at Sea Mountain in Punalu'u for that purpose.

We've also stayed at bed and breakfast Mountain View, which is halfway between Hilo and Volcano.  Go to http://www.bbmtview.com/ for more information.


----------



## luvgoldns (Mar 3, 2011)

The first time we went to the BI we spent two nights at the The Volcano House in the Volcano Natl Park (currently closed for renovation).  This was a great stay!  While there are certainly weather norms especially on the BI, it rained more when we were in Waikoloa and not at all when we were in Hilo - whatever. 

Anyway, we're going back to the BI again in Jan 2012.  We're flying into Kona and spending 5 nights at Waikoloa and then driving to Hilo, staying in a B&B for 2 nights and flying out of Hilo (to Maui).

While the BI is the size of all of the other islands combined, it didn't seem like it was THAT much driving to me cause it was so new and so different and so like what I would imagine a different planet to look like.  After Maui, the BI is my fav!  

If you've never been to the BI, I would definitely see & stay on both sides.

ileneg


----------

